# Catfish Spots in central Ohio??



## Romanovich54 (Feb 15, 2013)

hey i was just wondering where do you guys catch the biggest and most catfish at? i usually do all my cat fishing at dams but i wanna know where you guys fish at for cat fish? thanks.


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

It's hard to get guys on here to give you exact spots. But this should help.... Move away from the dams.... The scioto river all the way up and down is good. Lake wise you just have to find some holes and fish it. Try different baits like shad, crawlers, livers, ect till u find one you like


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

Try Alum bro... I have caught good sized cat all over that lake. My favorite spot from the bank is south of the Cheshire Bait shop close to the boat launch. Good luck!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Hoover north of sunbury road, Alum off of hogback Rd.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Ohhhh boy...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

I second the scioto pretty much anywhere. Try south of oshay, throw out a live cray and you won't be able to keep em off your line.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Echo the Scioto. Any hole will house multiple channels. Spend a couple hours in the river and you're bound to catch at least one big cat.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

IMO..i think Indian lake is a nice place to catch channel cats..for numbers anyway, i never have been able to get em much over 5 pounds or so but i catch quite a few in the 0.5 to 3 pound range weather on shore or trolling from a boat


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Dam, would you like a turn with my wife, too?
3 posts, brutha. The first two of them are "where are your spots for____".
You might wanna butter me up before you go straight to asking for my best spots that I've acquired over the past 25 years....Ya know?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I just did a presentation for our new fishing club at high school. My last slide was an OGF logo telling them that it was a great resource....but I also told them all not to go on and just ask for spots that people have spent a lot of time, effort, and money to discover.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Finding a spot for catfish that actually produces good numbers or size takes a lot of work for all of us. Most of the places I fish are actually pretty bad, I've been on the hunt for spots for over 15 years, good luck.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

For those actually willing to contribute information to such a post, you may as well make up signs with directions to your fishing holes and hang them in the sports section at walmart. I don't mean to be rude, maybe I have the concept of this website all wrong... To me this forum is like a community, not just a public information board. It requires you to sign up for a reason right? To me it would make more sense to save such information for a member that shows he is here to stick around a little while, showing he will give back to the community with stories and information of his own, 3 posts is a little early to make that call.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I see alot of cat fisherman on the N.S. of Buckeye a good many baskets also with some stripers mixed in.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

JimmyMac said:


> For those actually willing to contribute information to such a post, you may as well make up signs with directions to your fishing holes and hang them in the sports section at walmart. I don't mean to be rude, maybe I have the concept of this website all wrong... To me this forum is like a community, not just a public information board. It requires you to sign up for a reason right? To me it would make more sense to save such information for a member that shows he is here to stick around a little while, showing he will give back to the community with stories and information of his own, 3 posts is a little early to make that call.


That's a good point, but I just re-read the thread and nobody gave away a specific hole. I think directing to him to a body of water is probably okay. And let's face it, with a few exceptions, your hole is most likely already public knowledge, unless it's very remote, in which case I don't even tell my close friends who also fish. (Man that sounded terrible to admit!)


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Deazl666 said:


> That's a good point, but I just re-read the thread and nobody gave away a specific hole. I think directing to him to a body of water is probably okay. And let's face it, with a few exceptions, your hole is most likely already public knowledge, unless it's very remote, in which case I don't even tell my close friends who also fish. (Man that sounded terrible to admit!)


That's true, I guess people weren't being very specific. I knew a response like mine was going to end up in this thread anyways, just thought I'd try to do it first as lighthearted as possible. 

Check out this thread I started last year that shows why catfisherman are so protective on their locations. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=209895


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Deazl666 said:


> That's a good point, but I just re-read the thread and nobody gave away a specific hole. I think directing to him to a body of water is probably okay. And let's face it, with a few exceptions, your hole is most likely already public knowledge, unless it's very remote, in which case I don't even tell my close friends who also fish. (Man that sounded terrible to admit!)


no..thats not all that bad..guys put in a lotta time and effort for they're good spots..and Romanovich..please dont take offense to some replies here...think of it like this..if you were a winemaker..and spent YEARS developing the perfect wine and it was a success..then someone calls you and says "hey... could you please gimme your recipe and process." Well..its kinda the same on here ...Deazl666 is right..a lot of spots are probably already public knowledge..its just give and take...you help some guys out and they'll help you out. Good luck fishin!


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> Dam, would you like a turn with my wife, too?
> 3 posts, brutha. The first two of them are "where are your spots for____".
> You might wanna butter me up before you go straight to asking for my best spots that I've acquired over the past 25 years....Ya know?


Lmao and u are right on 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

JimmyMac said:


> That's true, I guess people weren't being very specific. I knew a response like mine was going to end up in this thread anyways, just thought I'd try to do it first as lighthearted as possible.
> 
> Check out this thread I started last year that shows why catfisherman are so protective on their locations. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=209895


Those clowns look like Russian mafia in-training (no offense to actual Russians intended)...


----------



## the_ghost (May 5, 2011)

The horse shoe bay at Hoover. On a trip, I typically catch 4-6 cats over 30 plus inches! I am swore to secrecy on the bait but use no sinkers, think big and fresh! All cats were released to fight another day, I personally would not eat anything that old/big for safety reasons.




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crest17cx (Jan 29, 2013)

Deazl666 said:


> Those clowns look like Russian mafia in-training (no offense to actual Russians intended)...


Did you happen to see the original posters user name? Hope your comment doesn't leave him feeling :S


----------



## hunt (Aug 25, 2009)

We had success at Knox Lake above the dam in the summer. Also tried Mohawk dam a couple times last year with a lot of success if you don't mind snagging every other cast. Fished the East bank by the campground.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Indian has a great channel and flathead population. Biggest flat last year was 16lbs and the biggest channel was 13lbs. Theres a good number of em in the 2-6lb zone. cut shad and bluegill are the best baits there.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

hunt said:


> We had success at Knox Lake above the dam in the summer. Also tried Mohawk dam a couple times last year with a lot of success if you don't mind snagging every other cast. Fished the East bank by the campground.


So other then snags mohawk damn is decent?.. I've been meaning to make it out there to catfish but always wind up at Knox lake.. Which makes no since mohark dam is slightly closer. Lol..and by the dam i have done terrible!! but i found a few well producing spots on the Knox last year.. About lost a poll over the side of the boat too..had a beast on the end of the line unfortunately snapped my line but not before it crested shallow water and we got a glimpse of it all of us in the boat put it around 3ft atleast !! Might of been one of the legendare flats i hear lurk in the depths there! lol 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

I mostly fish Alum for catfish at nite there's a couple of coves just south of the chilshire bridge on the east side of the lake I do good at as for bait I like shrimp shad small bluegills citing half and Catawba worms if you can get some hope this helps you out good luck 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Oops. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Romanovich54 said:


> hey i was just wondering where do you guys catch the biggest and most catfish at? i usually do all my cat fishing at dams but i wanna know where you guys fish at for cat fish? thanks.


OShay has a TON of catfish in it. I can personally attest to this fact, and I never even fish for them. Catch them all the time there on cranks, jigs and blade baits in the early summer.

I've also caught a fair number at alum using the same baits but not nearly as many as at OShay. And I have fished both about the same amount over the past 4 years.


----------



## hunt (Aug 25, 2009)

Well the few times I've been there its been productive! and never went wrong @ knox. I've heard of people catching big flats at knox but you never know how liable some stories are... As for Mohawk I plan on making it out there again this summer, we had a blast the last few times


dstiner86 said:


> So other then snags mohawk damn is decent?.. I've been meaning to make it out there to catfish but always wind up at Knox lake.. Which makes no since mohark dam is slightly closer. Lol..and by the dam i have done terrible!! but i found a few well producing spots on the Knox last year.. About lost a poll over the side of the boat too..had a beast on the end of the line unfortunately snapped my line but not before it crested shallow water and we got a glimpse of it all of us in the boat put it around 3ft atleast !! Might of been one of the legendare flats i hear lurk in the depths there! lol
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## knox_angler (Feb 19, 2013)

My favorite of all spots is Salt Fork State Park. I park right at the end of the parking lot that goes to hosacks cave, not the dead end street but the parking lot. it is a nice big shallow mud flat with a treelined shore. across the way from you on the opposite is an underground stream with current, but the flat is the place. However you have to put a really good long cast on, be ready for the occasional snapper, but we have pulled channels, flatheads. the downfall to the long cast is the sinker sucking mud. they really bury in deep. I use a bottom bouncer & 15-20 pound test. little to no snags so you can take your time with them but the smaller line for a longer cast. Shiners work very well there. for us its a 60.5 mile trip one way, but we make that trip almost monthly & for a while we did it weekly (before gas went nuts) from ice out to ice up, its a great area.


----------



## knox_angler (Feb 19, 2013)

I fish Knox a lot as I live just miles away, but I fish at Mohawk a lot too as I live even closer to there, I live on the kokosing river, mohawk is snaggy, but there is a trick to it & Knox is a good lake for catfish, for numbers go to Knox, for big in size & a few nice catches then go to mohawk.


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Deer creek holds a great amount as well. People seem to leave it out. If your looking for a good catfish challenge. Head to Madison lake outside London. It's not the easiest lake to fish I can there's so good fish to be caught if your looking for a challenge. I've spent alot of nights at the Madison mud hole and a lot of times come home empty handed


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

knox_angler said:


> My favorite of all spots is Salt Fork State Park. I park right at the end of the parking lot that goes to hosacks cave, not the dead end street but the parking lot. it is a nice big shallow mud flat with a treelined shore. across the way from you on the opposite is an underground stream with current, but the flat is the place. However you have to put a really good long cast on, be ready for the occasional snapper, but we have pulled channels, flatheads. the downfall to the long cast is the sinker sucking mud. they really bury in deep. I use a bottom bouncer & 15-20 pound test. little to no snags so you can take your time with them but the smaller line for a longer cast. Shiners work very well there. for us its a 60.5 mile trip one way, but we make that trip almost monthly & for a while we did it weekly (before gas went nuts) from ice out to ice up, its a great area.


Agreed with knox_angler. Have fished Salt Fork for catfish since I was 12 and there are so many good spots for channels and flatties it's rediculous!


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

hunt said:


> Well the few times I've been there its been productive! and never went wrong @ knox. I've heard of people catching big flats at knox but you never know how liable some stories are... As for Mohawk I plan on making it out there again this summer, we had a blast the last few times


The flats are there,trust me.i will see if a buddy still has a pic of one he caught while night fishing out of my boat a few yrs back so i can post it.some really nice channels were caught that night too!


----------



## RIVERRUNT (Feb 3, 2008)

If you got good bait you can catch em bout anywhere.I fish the river and get tired of catching them sometimes.Top baits fresh or frozen sucker fish fillet chunks-white-redhorse etc.Live sucker minnows and chubs also freeze them for later use and fish them whole.Fresh or frozen cut shad and when all else fails use ssssshhhhh chicken liver did i say that. And if anyone wants to fish the river pm me for some later this year action.Although you may be blindfolded till we reach the spot and upon leaving said spot LOL


----------



## the_ghost (May 5, 2011)

Around mid March last year, I was partying at the very end cabin on Deer creek. I saw a guy drag a couple of cats to his trucks, one was a huge! He was fishing below the cabins and I remember the water was very low. Didn't get a chance to chat because I was a bit incoherent! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

Anyone notice that the OP hasn't been active in this thread since the first post? I have no problem with giving out advice, but someone just asking questions like where do I catch the big fish and not contributing to the conversation raises a flag. My advice is give up fishing the dams. If you're stuck on the bank then fish the rivers or get a lake map and find some flats located near deep water. The harder the spot is to get to the better.


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

I agree with you anglinaddic something don't seem rite about this 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Texican said:


> I agree with you anglinaddic something don't seem rite about this
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I third that opinion. I waited to post here and am glad I did. I posted on another very similar thread for the OP, telling him that asking for suck information could cause some backlash and other posters took me wrong. That's why I stayed out of this one.

On a worse note, y'all may want to watch out for people netting the bigg'uns at the spots posted here....

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Just cause you give a place doesn't mean you give an exact spot. Ill never share that with posters on here. The way I see it is just to help give a general area. I don't might telling someone how I did at an area but I put to much time and effort into giving exact locations that I found. Unless I'm at a spillway or dam or something on that nature. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

On that note as well, even if you do give an exact location doesn't really mean your guaranteed to catch fish.... It's called fishing for a reason and not catching 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Using words like the BIGGEST and MOST catfish are key words.......
Something STINKS:S:T


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

All i'm gonna say is Sandusky Bay.


----------

